
For avant-garde poets, audio recording was both a breakthrough and a threat - tintinnabula
https://www.poetryfoundation.org/articles/148543/caught-on-tape
======
starbeast
Was also true for musicians. Recording and distribution killed off a hell of a
lot of the music industry.

